# Sound off Room



## mogunner (May 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good candidate for the Darwinian Award. Dumb :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

mogunner said:


> Sounds like a good candidate for the Darwinian Award. Dumb


are you talking about the name of the room...or a posted thread in the sound off section...? :?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I assume he wanted to post under another threadand started a new one instead.


----------

